# Cannot open myconf.nano



## shitaki (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello, I'm really new in FreeBSD community, and now I need some help. I'm trying to build some NanoBSD image, but I can't get into configuration file, where I should do all work.

When I use command for it, this announcement appears.

```
# sh nanobsd.sh -c myconf.nano
.: cannot open myconf.nano: No such file or directory
```
Am I doing something wrong?
When I start building process, it's all OK, image is created in generic kernel.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 1, 2015)

You have to specify a myconf.nano.  That's just an example.  I'm assuming you're following along with this?
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/nanobsd/howto.html

In 2.3.1 it gives examples of what can be defined.  As an example to get you started, here's mine for my home router.


```
NANO_NAME=soekris
NANO_ARCH=i386
NANO_MODULES=default
# ada0: 15104MB (30932992 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
NANO_DRIVE=ada0
NANO_MEDIASIZE=30932992
# 32MB
NANO_RAM_ETCSIZE=65536
# 384MB
NANO_RAM_TMPVARSIZE=781932
# 3 GB Data partition
NANO_CODESIZE=6291456
# Zero out second disk partition for better compression
NANO_INIT_IMG2=0
# 512 MB Reserve for CONF partition
NANO_CONFSIZE=1048576
# Remainder for Data rw mounted partition
NANO_DATASIZE=-1

CONF_WORLD='
BOOT_COMCONSOLE_SPEED=19200
'

add_pkgs()
{
  # Put prep file/directories in place
  cp /etc/resolv.conf ${NANO_WORLDDIR}/etc/resolv.conf

  # Make repo file
  mkdir -p ${NANO_WORLDDIR}/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
  cat <<EOF > ${NANO_WORLDDIR}/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/myrepo.conf
myrepo: {
  url: "http://poudriere/pkgrepo/101i386-default/",
  signature_type: 'none',
  enabled: yes,
}
FreeBSD: {
  enabled: no
}
EOF

  # Install packages
  env ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES=YES pkg -c ${NANO_WORLDDIR} bootstrap
  env ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES=YES pkg -c ${NANO_WORLDDIR} install ports-mgmt/pkg
  env ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES=YES pkg -c ${NANO_WORLDDIR} install shells/bash
  # install more packages...

  # Cleanup
  rm ${NANO_WORLDDIR}/etc/resolv.conf
  rm -r ${NANO_WORLDDIR}/var/cache/pkg
}

customize_cmd add_pkgs
customize_cmd cust_comconsole
customize_cmd cust_install_files
```


----------



## shitaki (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks junovitch for response. Yes, I follow instructions in "how to".
I thought there is default configuration file named myconf.nano, and I misunderstood that command above. So now, I know that I need to make my own configuration file, and after that run building process with it.

Hope, stupid questions are not charged 
Thanks again, I can continue on my work now.


----------

